
V6 Peering and US Issues: 2019 National Internet Segments Reliability Report - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/qrator/blog/466287/
======
altmind
>> Almost 7% of autonoumous systems in US will lose internet access in case of
Level3 faulure(misconfiguration, poisoned routes injection)

>> Transit ISPs in US are getting more and more consolidated with merger of
CenturyLink and Level3 bring US 11 positions down in the rating of countries
internet reliability

>> Cogent, while still huge, is losing its largest transit ISP status in US
and some EU countries

